# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دارم دیوونه میشم هیچکس مشکلمو حل نمیکنه کمک

## hos3inam

سلام._خواهشمندم عاجزانه ازتون میخوام تا اخر بخونین_ .بدبختیمون از اونجایی شروع میشه که تابستون درس نخوندیم(راستش قرار بود بریم پیامنور مثلا...)
اومد و اومد مهر ماه.بحث شد که پیامنور نمیری و باس درستو بخونی.خلاصه یخوره اینور و اونور و منابع جمع کن و اینا...مهرماه تموم شد شد آبان.رفتم قلمچی ثبتنام کردم.باز هم مث بقیه امور عقب افتادم.یخورده تلاش کردم تا اینکه تقریبا تونستم عمومی هارو تقریبا برسونم.تخصصی هارو مثلا میخوام بخونم اینجور میشه:
خب ببینم برنامه راهبردی چی گفته.گفته شیمی از فلان تا فلان.
طبق معمول باز میکنم از مبتکران بخونم میبینم یا خدا این 4 صفحه ای که تو برنامه قلمچی گفته در اصل 40صفحس ینی 10 برابر تازه اینم فقط شیمی پیشدانشگاهیه بقیه شیمی هارو چیکار کنم!(مثلا)
خب این شوت شد. :Yahoo (21): 
باز میکنیم دیفرانسیل بخونیم:
خب درسنامه رو ک خوندم برم تست بزنم.خب این اولیه اشکال نداره چیزی نیس درست میشم.خب این 5میه مثل این که بلد نیستم.خب این دهمیه!بازم بلد نیستم پس کلا ولش کن استعدادشو ندارم
اینجوری میشه که تخصصی هارو نخوندم تا به امروز.
دیروز با ماشین حساب و اینا طبق گفته های علیرضا افشار یه برنامه ریزی کردیم و مثلا دیدیم اگه 4صفحه از تخصصی/عمومی ها بخونم میتونم خودمو برسونم به ازمون(برنامم 7ساعته هست)
بعد الان رفتم سراغ شیمی دیدم گفته 41 صفحه مثلا.بعد رفتم مبتکرانو دیدم دیدم فقط واسه شیمی پیشدانشگاهی من ابله باید نزدیک200صفحه اینا بخونم(فقط بخونم تست نه!)
الان کلا نا امید شدم هر روز کارم شده آه و ناله نمیدونم چیکار کنم.
میخوام واسه کنکور فقط 2-3تا از تخصصی ها(مثلا فیزیک1 و شیمی پیش و ریاضی2)رو بخونم+کل عمومی ها.تو تخمین رتبه دیدم اگه عمومی هارو بالای60بزنم رتبه تقریبا 5000میاد(منطقه3)
بخدا نمیدونم چیکار کنم فقط دارم وقت تلف میکنم نمیدونم چه خاکی به سرم کنم هر روز آه و ناله هر شب گریه .تو کانال افشار هم چندبار سوال پرسیدم ولی جوابمو ندادن سوالام هم تو کانال نبود مخصوصا آخری.این بود که سرچ کردم اومدم اینجا سوال بپرسم.خواهش میکنم کمکم کنین.وضعیتمونم جوریه که یه مشاور درست حسابی که بشه بهش اعتماد کرد اینجا نیست تا تکلیفم روشن بشه

----------


## roc

داداش
قلم چی نرو 
تا برنامت رو به راه بشه

----------


## hos3inam

میای دوتا ویس از این کانالا گوش میدی دوتا عکس میبینی جو میگرتت که آره میشه چرا نشه الانم پاشم برم درس بخونم.
بعد وارد کار میشی میبینی یاخدا آخه کی گفته الان میشه موفق شد!!!
کی میخواد واسه آزمون بعد فقط 200صفحه اونم فقط درسنامه رو باز هم فقط به شیمی پیشدانشگاهی اختصاص بده !
حالا چه برسه به اینکه درس ها بیان کنار هم جمع بشن!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## satar98

> داداش
> قلم چی نرو 
> تا برنامت رو به راه بشه


*راضيم ازت...نه گذاشتي ن برداشتي كانون نرو!!!بهترين برنامه رو همين كانون داره!!
همين برنامه كانون ادامه بده تا هرجا كه تونستي بخون بعدش هر چي كه خوندي برو آزمون امتحان بده تو جبراني هايي كه گذاشته تا عيد خودت مي رسوني!!فقط قيد شو نزن!!سريع نگو نمي تونم جمعش كنم!! 
*

----------


## atena__

منم مشکلم نداشتن مشاوره :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Amin-jh

جالبه مشکل از همه چی ممکنه باشه غیر از خود طرف  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## hos3inam

میخواستم زنگ بزنم به افشار جلسه مشاوره بگیرم ولی میگن تو واقعیت و مشاوره واقعی مثل چیزایی که توی ویس هاش میگه نیست و فقط ویس هاش بدرد میخوره!(والا این کنکور هم خوب منبع درامدی شده واسه مردم) پشیمون شدم.
الان بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟
میخوام مثلا از بین این درس ها(16درس اختصاصی):
هندسه1
هندسه2
هندسه تحلیلی
ریاضی2
حسابان
دیفرانسیل
گسسته
جبراحتمال
شیمی2
شیمی3
شیمی پیشدانشگاهی
آمار
فیزیک1
فیزیک2
فیزیک3
فیزیک پیش
فقط بیام3تاشونو انتخاب کنم بخونم.اینکار درسته؟چون به نظر من یکی دیگه چاره ای نیست که.درس ها موندن تل انبار شدن دیگه نمیشه رسوند.

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

اصلا اين فكرو نكن كه قيد بعضي درسارو بزني، روزهايي كه ميري مدرسه پيش رو بخون و بقيه ي روزارو اختصاص بده به پايه ساعتم تنظيم كن و خودتو مجبور كن كه مثلا تو دوساعت يه مبحثو كامل بخوني و نيم ساعت آخر تست بزني اينطوري ازهمونايي كه خوندي نتيجه ميگيري بقيه رو هم كه نرسيدي بخوني كم كم برو جلو تا بهشون برسي.
ولي قيد هيچ درسي رو نزن حتي شده ٢٠درصد بزني
موفق باشي


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hos3inam

> اصلا اين فكرو نكن كه قيد بعضي درسارو بزني، روزهايي كه ميري مدرسه پيش رو بخون و بقيه ي روزارو اختصاص بده به پايه ساعتم تنظيم كن و خودتو مجبور كن كه مثلا تو دوساعت يه مبحثو كامل بخوني و نيم ساعت آخر تست بزني اينطوري ازهمونايي كه خوندي نتيجه ميگيري بقيه رو هم كه نرسيدي بخوني كم كم برو جلو تا بهشون برسي.
> ولي قيد هيچ درسي رو نزن حتي شده ٢٠درصد بزني
> موفق باشي
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ممنون.از پاسختون.
من فارغ التحصیلم.اکثر افراد میگن هیچ درسی رو حذف نکن ولی خب دلیلش رو نمیگن.مثلا دلیل اینکه میخوام حذف کنم اینه که من صفر کیلومترم و درس هام انبار شدن و بدجوری هم انبار شدن!
کارنامه های کنکور رو میدیدم مثلا اینجوری بودن:
اکه از تخصصی ها از هر درس حدود4تا تست درست
و توی عمومی ها هم هر درس رو 6تا درست به بالا(بجز دینی که میتونه 8تا تست به بالا باشه!)
بزنی رتبه زیر5هزار میاد تا جایی که یادمه و میشه دانشگاه های خوب و قابل قبولی هم در اومد.

----------


## amirdostaneh

> میخواستم زنگ بزنم به افشار جلسه مشاوره بگیرم ولی میگن تو واقعیت و مشاوره واقعی مثل چیزایی که توی ویس هاش میگه نیست و فقط ویس هاش بدرد میخوره!(والا این کنکور هم خوب منبع درامدی شده واسه مردم) پشیمون شدم.
> الان بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟
> میخوام مثلا از بین این درس ها(16درس اختصاصی):
> هندسه1
> هندسه2
> هندسه تحلیلی
> ریاضی2
> حسابان
> دیفرانسیل
> ...


dadash farda konkor nista hade aghal 7 ya 8 mah monde

jori migi shimi 200 saf hast engar oni ke avalin bar khone 20 safhe bode

ye bar ke kamel bekhoni mifahmi ke hame jash mohem nist

faghat bazi jahash mohem

masalan shimi pish ke in azmoon taadole kolan faghat sabet taadol moheme ba masaelsh ba ghiye 

hefziye nemigam mohem nist ama in azmon ghalam chi bishtar soalash masael hast ta hefziat mese konkor

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

اول هر بخش از هركتاب نوشته كه چندتا تست ازش مياد هركدوم كه ميبيني بيشتر  سوال مياد ازش رو همونارو بخون تا به قول خودتون بتوني ٤،٥ تا تست از هردرس بزني.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Egotist

> میخواستم زنگ بزنم به افشار جلسه مشاوره بگیرم ولی میگن تو واقعیت و مشاوره واقعی مثل چیزایی که توی ویس هاش میگه نیست و فقط ویس هاش بدرد میخوره!(والا این کنکور هم خوب منبع درامدی شده واسه مردم) پشیمون شدم.
> الان بنظرتون چیکار کنم؟
> میخوام مثلا از بین این درس ها(16درس اختصاصی):
> هندسه1
> هندسه2
> هندسه تحلیلی
> ریاضی2
> حسابان
> دیفرانسیل
> ...


داداچ خیلی خری: )))

خریت اولت اینکه میخای این حجم حذفیات داشته باشی

خریت  دومت اینه پول بدی و زنگ بزنی افشار که ازش بپرسی ایا کاره خویست ؟: ))

مرد مومن بشین مثل ادم بخون دیگه . این کارا چیه !

دیر شده؟ نمیرسی؟ فقط به  خاطر 58 روز ( 30روز مهر +28روز ابان) ؟!

الان 3تا کتاب انتخاب کنی تا موقع کنکور میخونی و وقت تلف نمیکنی دیگه؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

> داداچ خیلی خری: )))
> 
> خریت اولت اینکه میخای این حجم حذفیات داشته باشی
> 
> خریت  دومت اینه پول بدی و زنگ بزنی افشار که ازش بپرسی ایا کاره خویست ؟: ))
> 
> مرد مومن بشین مثل ادم بخون دیگه . این کارا چیه !
> 
> دیر شده؟ نمیرسی؟ فقط به  خاطر 58 روز ( 30روز مهر +28روز ابان) ؟!
> ...



hade aghal sansor mikardi on jaharo zeshte khob

----------


## hos3inam

دادا حیف خر نیس رو من مثال میزنی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
حوصلم که سرجاش اومد نشستم فکر کردم گفتم آزمون قلمچی رو ولش گور باباش من تلاشمو میکنم برسونم انشاالله خدا کمکم میکنه ولی باز نمیدونم.
بنظرتون اینجوری بخونم میشه رسوند؟
این هفته که با7ساعت میخونم هفته بعد8وینم ساعت و به همین ترتیب....
اگه نمیشه که بزنم درسارو حذف کنم

----------


## mahdi2015

> دادا حیف خر نیس رو من مثال میزنی
> حوصلم که سرجاش اومد نشستم فکر کردم گفتم آزمون قلمچی رو ولش گور باباش من تلاشمو میکنم برسونم انشاالله خدا کمکم میکنه ولی باز نمیدونم.
> بنظرتون اینجوری بخونم میشه رسوند؟
> این هفته که با7ساعت میخونم هفته بعد8وینم ساعت و به همین ترتیب....
> اگه نمیشه که بزنم درسارو حذف کنم


داداش اخیرا مرز مهران هم بسته شده نظرت چیه یه پنج شیش تا از درسات رو حذف کنی؟ کلا حذف دوست داری؟  :Yahoo (4):  
ببین ... درصد صفر خیلی تراز رو میکشه پایین خود دانی ...

----------


## LI20

_یادش بخیر یه زمان منم از این استدلالا واسه خودم میکردم  اینو حذف کنم..اینم که استعدادشو ندارم...اینم که خیلی سخته... بشین بخون از یه گوشه ..به قول داش کاظم اقدام ب عمل استرس حاصل از تاخیر رو از بین میبره//دقیقا این نبود اما یه چی تو این مایه ها.._

----------


## hos3inam

خدایی راستشو بگین خودتونم دانش آموز و دانشجو و اینایین .
توی استارت تاپیک گفتم که درس های آزمونم از همون اولشون تل انبار شدن موندن.
بنظرتون اگه بخونمشون میشه رسوند؟حجمشونم که خودتون میدونین که چقدررررررررررررررررررر زیاد هست!
عمومی هارو میتونم برسونم مثلا توی 3تا خونه ی یک و نیم ساعته زبانو کامل میشه رسوند ولی تخصصی نمیدونم.
پیشنهادتون چیه چیکار کنم؟وضعمو گفتم

----------


## amirdostaneh

> خدایی راستشو بگین خودتونم دانش آموز و دانشجو و اینایین .
> توی استارت تاپیک گفتم که درس های آزمونم از همون اولشون تل انبار شدن موندن.
> بنظرتون اگه بخونمشون میشه رسوند؟حجمشونم که خودتون میدونین که چقدررررررررررررررررررر زیاد هست!
> عمومی هارو میتونم برسونم مثلا توی 3تا خونه ی یک و نیم ساعته زبانو کامل میشه رسوند ولی تخصصی نمیدونم.
> پیشنهادتون چیه چیکار کنم؟وضعمو گفتم


man ke migam vel kon

baba khob alan ke 200 safhast kolesh masale nist ke shimi

ghemat hayish hefzie

khob masalan ba khodet bar name bezar ke ta 2 shanbe 100 safhe shimi felan safhe az fizik

ro tamom koni 

na inke ghoseye tamom kardan dashte bashi

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام._خواهشمندم عاجزانه ازتون میخوام تا اخر بخونین_ .بدبختیمون از اونجایی شروع میشه که تابستون درس نخوندیم(راستش قرار بود بریم پیامنور مثلا...)
> اومد و اومد مهر ماه.بحث شد که پیامنور نمیری و باس درستو بخونی.خلاصه یخوره اینور و اونور و منابع جمع کن و اینا...مهرماه تموم شد شد آبان.رفتم قلمچی ثبتنام کردم.باز هم مث بقیه امور عقب افتادم.یخورده تلاش کردم تا اینکه تقریبا تونستم عمومی هارو تقریبا برسونم.تخصصی هارو مثلا میخوام بخونم اینجور میشه:
> خب ببینم برنامه راهبردی چی گفته.گفته شیمی از فلان تا فلان.
> طبق معمول باز میکنم از مبتکران بخونم میبینم یا خدا این 4 صفحه ای که تو برنامه قلمچی گفته در اصل 40صفحس ینی 10 برابر تازه اینم فقط شیمی پیشدانشگاهیه بقیه شیمی هارو چیکار کنم!(مثلا)
> خب این شوت شد.
> باز میکنیم دیفرانسیل بخونیم:
> خب درسنامه رو ک خوندم برم تست بزنم.خب این اولیه اشکال نداره چیزی نیس درست میشم.خب این 5میه مثل این که بلد نیستم.خب این دهمیه!بازم بلد نیستم پس کلا ولش کن استعدادشو ندارم
> اینجوری میشه که تخصصی هارو نخوندم تا به امروز.
> دیروز با ماشین حساب و اینا طبق گفته های علیرضا افشار یه برنامه ریزی کردیم و مثلا دیدیم اگه 4صفحه از تخصصی/عمومی ها بخونم میتونم خودمو برسونم به ازمون(برنامم 7ساعته هست)
> ...


تنبلی‌میکنی
ساعت‌مطالعه‌روببر‌بالا

----------


## hos3inam

دادا میدونم ولی عادت ندارم به ساعت مطالعه ی بالا.
نهایت میتونم هر سه روز 1ساعت بندازم روش

----------


## hos3inam

کسایی که تو این تاپیکن هم لطفا نظری ارائه بدن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## roc

یعنی من متوجه نمیشم این خانوم ,*banafsheh واقعا با همه پست ها موافقند همه رو تشکر زدند 

داداش من گفتم قلم چی نرو نگفتما از برنامشم استفاده نکن*

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> کسایی که تو این تاپیکن هم لطفا نظری ارائه بدن


پیام های خصوصیتون رو چک کنید

----------


## Navid70

> کسایی که تو این تاپیکن هم لطفا نظری ارائه بدن


عزیز درس خوندن واسه کسی که پایش ضعیفه این زدگیا و فشارا رو هم داره.و دلیل اینکه خیلیا وسط کار ول میکنن درسو همینه
شما هرچقدرم زور بزنی به برنامه ازمونا نمیرسی یا ساده تر بگم ته تهش اینه واسه اون ازمون اون بودجه بندی رو 1 بار خوندی بحث تسلط و تست به کنار
تا اینجا کلا شما بیخیال ازمونا شو یا اگه شرکت میکنی تا اونجایی که خوندی تستا رو بزن و درصد گیریتم جدا انجام بده بازم میگم اگه نمیتونی درصد و رتبه پایینتو ببینی و تاثیر منفی روت میذاره کلا بیخیال این ازمونا شو
این نکاتم که میگم یادت باشه یا انجامشون میدی یا سر جلسه کنکور یاد میگیری و سال بعد اجراش میکنی
هیچ وقت دنبال تستای شمارشی نرو ضرر میکنی.
 فشار واسه کسی که پایش ضعیفه تا دم کنکور هست اینقدر احساسی تصمیم نگیر.اینکه میگی حس میکنم نمیفهمم حس میکنم کشش ندارم همش احساسیه حذف مباحثم احساسیه نکن اینکارو ضرر میکنی
توی شیمی حذف مبحث یعنی شیمی رو 20 درصد زدن واسه کسی که میخواسته 80 بزنه نکن اینکارو کامل بخون
پایت قوی بشه تمام فصلا رو مثل اب خوردن میخونی این قوی شدن پایه زحمت داره فشار میاره باید تحمل کنی
حرف اخر
این استرستو کنترل کن نگرانی وجود نداره بخون یا موفق میشی یا نمیشی

----------


## hos3inam

داداش ولی زیاد منظورت رو نگرفتم انگار دو پهلو بود حرفت.
خب اگه قراره من یه دور فقط درس هارو بخونم الان بیام درس هارو حذف کنم که بهتره که!حداقل این درسارو میشه چند دور خوند.
من الان نمیدونم تکلیفم چیه.چندروز پیش بخاطر همین مسائل رفتم رو دستم چند بار داغ گذاشتم بلکه درس بخونم ولی فایده نکرد اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم!!
همش تقصیر خانوادمه که نذاشتن من برم پیامنور.درسته دانشگاهش بدرد نمیخوره و عاقبتش مدرکش بیکاری میاره ولی خب وقتی نمیتونم درس بخونم و خدا بهم استعدادشو نداره دیگه چیکار میتونم بکنم.
این راه ها اگه نشه خونواده رو راضی میکنم ترک تحصیل کنم چون چاره ای نیست . وقت هست؟آره شاید بشه گفت هست!ولی واسه من خنگ بی استعداد نخیر!نیست!

----------


## f.akbari

زيست و شيمي ضريب بالاتر دارن
شما سعي كن به ازمونا بري و زيست و شيمي رو عالي بخوني و رياضي فيزيك رو در حد متوسط كه حداقلش يه بيست درصد بزنيشون تو ازمون


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hos3inam

از یکی از دوستام پرسیدم گفتم هنوز هم میشه رفت همون دانشگاه پیامنوری که در اومدم گفت آره میشه.
گفت ترم بهمن باید بری.
راست گفته؟

----------


## k1ronaldo

بنظرم دی وی دی بخر :-)
کپی ارزون همه جا گیر میاد 
فقط دی وی دی های خوب رو بخر 
هم درس میدن هم سوال حل میکنن

----------


## Navid70

> داداش ولی زیاد منظورت رو نگرفتم انگار دو پهلو بود حرفت.
> خب اگه قراره من یه دور فقط درس هارو بخونم الان بیام درس هارو حذف کنم که بهتره که!حداقل این درسارو میشه چند دور خوند.
> من الان نمیدونم تکلیفم چیه.چندروز پیش بخاطر همین مسائل رفتم رو دستم چند بار داغ گذاشتم بلکه درس بخونم ولی فایده نکرد اصلا نمیدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم!!
> همش تقصیر خانوادمه که نذاشتن من برم پیامنور.درسته دانشگاهش بدرد نمیخوره و عاقبتش مدرکش بیکاری میاره ولی خب وقتی نمیتونم درس بخونم و خدا بهم استعدادشو نداره دیگه چیکار میتونم بکنم.
> این راه ها اگه نشه خونواده رو راضی میکنم ترک تحصیل کنم چون چاره ای نیست . وقت هست؟آره شاید بشه گفت هست!ولی واسه من خنگ بی استعداد نخیر!نیست!


عزیز جان بعضی مباحث رو میشه حذف کرد طرف کل ادبیات رو خونده میگه من تکواژ واژه رو حذف میکنم چون ریسک داره یا طرف کل شیمی رو جمع کرده میگه تسلط کافی روی اسید و باز ندارم بیخیالش میشم. الان از بین این همه کتاب دروس تخصصی گفتی 3 تا رو میخوام بخونم این غلطه کاملا غلطه مثالیم که زدم در حد 1-2 بخش بود که پایه نیستن و تستای سنگین ازشون میاد
گفتم ازمونا رو بذار کنار هنوز سر جلسه نرفتی داری میگی من فلانم و فلان و کل کنکورتو داری کنسل میکنی خب نرو عزیز من چه کاریه؟
بازم میگم احساسی تصمیم نگیر میل خودته بخونی یا نخونی

----------


## Navid70

> از یکی از دوستام پرسیدم گفتم هنوز هم میشه رفت همون دانشگاه پیامنوری که در اومدم گفت آره میشه.
> گفت ترم بهمن باید بری.
> راست گفته؟


نه خیر شما مدارکتو ببر همون دانشگاه همین فردا ببین اجازه ثبت نام میدن یا نه

----------


## Bitsy

صبح و شب باید بخونی این راه حله

----------


## hos3inam

تو مخم یه آشفته بازاریه که نگووووووووووو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واسه یکی از کاربرا این سوالو پرسیدم لطفا شما هم جواب بدین.
نظرتون بهترین راه واسه من چیه؟
1-اینکه عمومی هارو بخونم+3تا تخصصی
2-برم پیام نور ثبت نام کنم
3-بشینم کل درس هارو(عمومی و تخصصی)همشون رو بخونم
4-کلا درسو ول کنم یه مدت و پاشم برم سربازی

----------


## arisa

> تو مخم یه آشفته بازاریه که نگووووووووووو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> واسه یکی از کاربرا این سوالو پرسیدم لطفا شما هم جواب بدین.
> نظرتون بهترین راه واسه من چیه؟
> 1-اینکه عمومی هارو بخونم+3تا تخصصی
> 2-برم پیام نور ثبت نام کنم
> 3-بشینم کل درس هارو(عمومی و تخصصی)همشون رو بخونم
> 4-کلا درسو ول کنم یه مدت و پاشم برم سربازی


با یک موافقم

----------


## s-1998

مطمن باش هیچ کس نمیتونه کمکت کنه
فقط خودت باید بخوای
باور کن میشه 
محمد فاظلی هم مصاحبه اش توی انجمن هست از همین موقع ها شروع کرد با رتبه ی ۱۲هزار ۹۴
آخرش شد رتبه ی ۲۷۱
اگه بخوای میتونی
الکی نا امید نشو
به این فکر کن عید افسوس زمان الانت رو‌میخوری


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fatemehhhh

اه اینقدر نگین پیام نور پیام نور [emoji36] [emoji53] 
مگه بند پ دارین ؟ 
اگه بند پ دارین که اصن به قول خودتون ترک تحصیل کنین [emoji53] 

اگه هم ندارین ، تلاش کنید یه دانشگاه خوب بیارید ! 
دانشجوی شریف میگه من بیکارم شما با پیام نور میخواین به کجا برسین ؟؟؟!!! 
الان اصلا دیر نیست ا
ز همین امروز شروع نکنید ! 
از همین " لحـظه " ، شـروع کنـید !!!!‌

----------


## hos3inam

بنظرتون خوبه فعلا مثلا واسه یک ماه تخصصی بخونم تا راه بیفتم؟
پیشنهادتون چیه

----------


## mahdi100

عقب افتادگی از برنامه آزمون | نبض کنکور

----------


## Hellion

اشتباه زدی داداش

----------


## new boy

حسین جان
من دقیقا مشکل شما رو الان سه ساله دارم :/
یعنی از بس تو ذهنم اشفته بازاری بود که نگو .. دم به دقیقه برنامه عوض کن وو دم به دقیقه منابع عوض کن .. از این بپرس . ز اون بپرس .. این کتاب و بگیر... این کتاب مشاوره رو بگیر و کلی از این چیزا :/ اخرش هم تو این سه سال هیچی نخوندم :/ هیچی به معنای واقعی :/
درس میخوندم نمیتونستم تستا رو بزنم :/
می رفتم درس بخونم میدیم پیش نیاز داره :/ باید از پایه بخونم

خلاصه خیلی دوران مسخره ای بود
در صورتی که اگه از همون اول روزی 4 ساعت میخوندم :/ الان تو این سه سال کل کتابام رو فول شده بودم :/

حالا تو هم همینجوری ....

تجربیاتم رو میگم :
اولا ازمون ازمایشی نرو :/ چون مجبوری با اون پیش بری .. برنامه اونجا هم تقریبا برا بچه های قوی هست .. یعنی بچه های قوی هم ازش جا میمونن :/
در ثانی چون ادم عقب افتاده میخواد از فلان روز شروع کنه طبق برنامه بخونه .. خب میره کتاب رو باز میکنه : زرررشک من باید پیش نیاز ها رو بخونم اول ..
عی اعصاب ادم خورد میشه..

در مورد تست ها : 
پوردستمالچی میگفت حتی اگه از 50 تا تست اموزشی 40 تا رو هم اشتباه بزنی اشکال نداره :/ چون اسمش روشه .. آموزشی
باید صبر کنی ..  اگه چندین ماه به همین شیوه بخونی و صبر کنی  و مداومت داشته باشی 
کم کم میتونی موفق بشی .. ذهنت قوی تر میشه و تو تستای اموزشی قوی تر میشی


مث بدنسازیه :
شما چند ماه  میری ... هیچ پیشرفتی نمیکنی :/
اینجا نباید دلسرد شد ... و ول کرد
باید ادامه داد وو ادم کم کم قوی میشه ..

----------


## haniyeh_a98

سلام
بنظر من از الان بشینید و خودتون ی برنامه بریزید و کم کم درسها رو پیش ببرید
کم بخونید ولی بخونید!
اینطوری کم‌ کم ب برنامه قلم چی هم میرسید
و فراموش نکنید ک هدف اصلی کنکوره و شما ۷ ماه دیگه فرصت دارید
قلم چی اصل ماجرا نیست.. از الان خوب شروع کنید و بخونید تا ۷ ماه دیگه واسه کنکور اماده بشید
موفق باشید.

----------


## rezagmi

> دادا میدونم ولی عادت ندارم به ساعت مطالعه ی بالا.
> نهایت میتونم هر سه روز 1ساعت بندازم روش


هر سه روز؟؟؟
هفته ای ی ساعت هم خوبه
فقط ببر بالا
تا دو ماه باید به 7 ساعت میانگین برسونی
کم کم عادت میکنی
عید و بعد عید باید بیشتر تر ببری بالا

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام._خواهشمندم عاجزانه ازتون میخوام تا اخر بخونین_ .بدبختیمون از اونجایی شروع میشه که تابستون درس نخوندیم(راستش قرار بود بریم پیامنور مثلا...)
> اومد و اومد مهر ماه.بحث شد که پیامنور نمیری و باس درستو بخونی.خلاصه یخوره اینور و اونور و منابع جمع کن و اینا...مهرماه تموم شد شد آبان.رفتم قلمچی ثبتنام کردم.باز هم مث بقیه امور عقب افتادم.یخورده تلاش کردم تا اینکه تقریبا تونستم عمومی هارو تقریبا برسونم.تخصصی هارو مثلا میخوام بخونم اینجور میشه:
> خب ببینم برنامه راهبردی چی گفته.گفته شیمی از فلان تا فلان.
> طبق معمول باز میکنم از مبتکران بخونم میبینم یا خدا این 4 صفحه ای که تو برنامه قلمچی گفته در اصل 40صفحس ینی 10 برابر تازه اینم فقط شیمی پیشدانشگاهیه بقیه شیمی هارو چیکار کنم!(مثلا)
> خب این شوت شد.
> باز میکنیم دیفرانسیل بخونیم:
> خب درسنامه رو ک خوندم برم تست بزنم.خب این اولیه اشکال نداره چیزی نیس درست میشم.خب این 5میه مثل این که بلد نیستم.خب این دهمیه!بازم بلد نیستم پس کلا ولش کن استعدادشو ندارم
> اینجوری میشه که تخصصی هارو نخوندم تا به امروز.
> دیروز با ماشین حساب و اینا طبق گفته های علیرضا افشار یه برنامه ریزی کردیم و مثلا دیدیم اگه 4صفحه از تخصصی/عمومی ها بخونم میتونم خودمو برسونم به ازمون(برنامم 7ساعته هست)
> ...


سلام 
عزیز همیشه خلاصه ترین و ساده ترین نوشته موثرتینه!
من زیاد چیزی نفهمیدم!(خیلی اجمالی و سریع خوندم!)
از خودتون سوال میکنم!
مشکل اصلی چیه؟
نمیرسید بخونید؟

----------

